
Redesigning the Boarding Pass - bluesmoon
http://passfail.squarespace.com/
======
ddewey
I particularly like the plain-English design from JJ at Graphicology, though I
wish he'd used AM/PM instead of 24-hour time.

Using full sentences reminds me of a UI element* that replaces a form with an
interactive sentence. The example (from a trip-reminder app) was the sentence
"Do not announce these trains". Clicking "Do not" changed the sentence to "Do
announce these trains 20 minutes before they depart", clicking "20 minutes"
allowed the user to enter a time, and clicking "depart" changed it to
"arrive". All clickable text appears as hyperlinks to let the user know what
can be changed. The author then demonstrated this element scaling up to what
would normally require a configuration dialog of a dozen checkboxes, radio
buttons, text fields, and spin boxes. The full-sentence version has the
benefit of being easy to check by reading, and it seems easier to set up in
the first place, though that's hard to judge looking at mockups.

*See "Configuring notifications" from <http://worrydream.com/MagicInk/#case_study_train_schedules> (Linked on HN over a year ago at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=600799>)

I highly recommend the whole article!

